# Looking to install fog lights on my 2010 Jetta



## dingchavez (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 2010 jetta with the basic fog light panels (simple black panels with no insert for fog lights). As my desired setup, I plan on ordering both these products, 

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=780 
- Fog light covers 

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCSh...d=432 
- Fog lights 
As for installation, If i have the lights and appropriate panels, how hard is it to actually install. Are there already pre wired adapters to plug into the lights? Or is there extra wiring involved. Thanks


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

there is wiring that will need to be done. make sure the kit comes with its own wiring harness. its just a relay that wires into the headlight switch, gets power and ground from the battery, and sends power out to the fogs. its not too bad to install


----------

